Ask HN: Bootstrapped founders, how do you conduct market research? - zabana
======
muzani
Just look for things people would throw money at. This can be anectodal or
with data.

Things with a high CPC are good targets. Things that have a lot of users but
are built terribly or neglected are also good.

------
trez
You talk to people. Friends or friends of friends. No formal research. Then
you try to reach similar people and learn more on the go. It takes time but if
you succeed you both know your customers and a way to reach them

------
saradhi

      check, if the product/service solves my purpose
    
      quick search for users# like me (profession or personality)

